# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Hari Mata Hari: Kam gjak shqiptar, ndonjëherë ndihem i tillë

## Cimo

Në vizitën e tij të dytë në Shqipëri, këngëtari boshnjak Hari Mata Hari shpreh vlerësimet maksimale për “Miss Albania”, evenimentin që e kishte të ftuar nderi dhe anëtar të jurisë.

 Ai është pritur me duartrokitje të ngrohta mbrëmjen e së martës në sallën e Pallatit të Kongreseve, duke mbajtur kështu edhe një premtim, se do të këndonte për njerëzit që e votuan maksimalisht në Festivalin Evropian të Këngës, ku u rendit në vendin e tretë. Ka qëndruar pak në Tiranë, megjithatë kjo i ka mjaftuar për ta rinjohur edhe një herë qytetin, ndërkohë që duket se njeh mjaft mirë karakterin e shqiptarëve, meqenëse gjyshi i tij nga nëna ka qenë shqiptar. Ndoshta pikërisht kjo thirrje e gjakut, i shtyu shqiptarët, që dy vjet më parë me këngën “Lejla”, t’i jepnin vlerësimin maksimal në Eurosong. Hari Mata Hari është një shkurtim i emrit të këngëtarit Hajrudin “Hari” Varešanoviæ. Ndërsa i gjithë grupi është me origjinë nga Sarajeva, kryeqyteti i Bosnjë-Hercegovinës. 

*Kjo nuk është hera e parë, që jeni në Shqipëri..*

Kam qenë edhe një herë tjetër privatisht, por mund të them që kjo është hera e parë që jam në një vizitë zyrtare. Më pëlqen shumë Tirana dhe njerëzit e saj.

Si ju duket në këtë vizitë të dytë kryeqyteti shqiptar?
Tirana është shumë e bukur, por e mbushur me kontradikta, ku do të thosha se gjen shumë diamante dhe shumë gurë, që do të thotë se është në një proces ndryshimi.

Cili është ndryshimi mes Tiranës dhe Sarajevës?
Ka shumë ndryshim mes të dy qyteteve, sepse Sarajeva është më e vogël dhe më kompakte, ndërsa Tirana po rritet për të qenë një metropol i madh.

Patët kohë për të vizituar qytetin?
Kam pasur vetëm pak kohë, por shpresoj të vij sërish dhe të vizitoj disa vende të bukura.

Ishte shumë interesante deklarata juaj në Pallatin e Kongreseve për origjinën shqiptare?
Po, babai i mamasë sime, shumë kohë më parë ka ikur nga Tirana në Sarajevë, kur lindi nëna ime.

Kur e keni mësuar këtë origjinë?
E kam ditur që në fillim. Ka shumë familje me origjinë shqiptare që jetojnë në Sarajevë. Unë e njoh mentalitetin e shqiptarëve dhe i shoh ata si miq. Kam dëgjuar kohë më parë për vendin tuaj, pasi ne jemi fqinj dhe, madje, unë kam pasur shumë miq shqiptarë si dhe fansa që më kanë ndjekur këtu e vite më parë.

Ndjehesh ndopak shqiptar?
Ndonjëherë.

Çfarë mendoni për spektaklin “Miss Albania”, ku ishit i ftuar dhe anëtar i jurisë?
Mund të them me bindje se është evenimenti më prestigjioz në të cilin kam marrë pjesë. Kam qenë në shumë spektakle në vende të ndryshme të Ballkanit, por në Tiranë gjeta vërtet një eveniment dinjitoz.

Po vajzat pjesëmarrëse si iu dukën?
Shqiptaret janë të bukura, (qesh), ashtu si vajzat e Ballkanit.

----------


## Brari

Thx ballist per shkrimin ..

po me gezon qe Hari qenka dhe Shqiptar..
Eshte nje kengetar i jashtzakonshem.. i mrekullueshem.. dhe kenga e tij ne Eurovizion padyshim me e bukura jo vetem ne ate festival ku morri pjese..por e gjith eurofestivaleve..

Per vete e kam degjuar kte kenge..mbi 120 here.. dhe asnjiher nuk mu merzit..perkundrazi..me kenaq cdo here..

..

Suksese Harit.. tonë..

Degjojeni sa embel kendon..



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWJqs...%20herzegovina



...

----------


## shigjeta

_Miss & Mister Albania 2007_

Hari Mata Hari midis prezantuesve Gazmend Gjoka dhe Agnesa Vuthaj

----------


## dodoni

Ka shume shqiptare ne Bosnje sikur edhe ne cdo vend tjeter te ish-Jugosllavise. Pothuajse te gjitha burektoret dhe embeltoret (pasticerite) ne Bosnje, Kroaci, Slloveni, etj. mbahen nga shqiptaret. 

Me pelqen shume kenga e ketij qe e kendoi ne Eurovizion, mirepo mendoj qe eshte gje e tepert te ftohet dhe behet gjithe ky nder ne Shqiperi. Cfare ka bere ky per Shqiperine dhe shqiptaret? Asgje hic fare!!! Kengetar te nivelit te tij ke me dhjetra e qindra nder shqiptare. A ka ftuar ndonjehere Bosnja ndonje artist shqiptar ne evenimente te tilla? Jo, asnjehere. Pse ne tu bejme gjithe kete nder kur ata per ne skane bere gje asnjehere?

----------


## shigjeta

Pershendetje Dodon,

Nuk mendoj se ftesa e tij kishte te bente me origjinen, mgjth me erdhi mire kur e degjova qe e permdendi diçka te tille. 

Kenga e tij u mireprit vjet ne Eurovizion dhe ne publikun shqiptar. Spektakle te tilla, jo vetem ne Shqiperi, tentojne te ftojne artiste te ndryshem qe kane patur sukses ne fushat e tyre.

----------


## Gjallica

Edhe ky me gjak Shqiptari , bravo ..lol

Kte bashkpunimin me Draganen e ka shume te bukur  :buzeqeshje: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cna8p...%20herzegovina

----------


## trestenik

hari mata hari ,besoni se kurr ska shanc ne televizor temin me kendu se fill e ndrroj programin.!

----------


## anita340

> Edhe ky me gjak Shqiptari , bravo ..lol
> 
> Kte bashkpunimin me Draganen e ka shume te bukur 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cna8p...%20herzegovina


Dragana eshte shkine nese se dije. Eshte e drejte e jotja ta pelqesh.Veq sa per informacion,me pase mundesi ajo ty(edhe mu) t'pren ne qafe.

E kete tjetrin e paten ftu njehere edhe ne videofest. Tipi dul e tha qe i vinte mire qe ishte ne Kosove e Metohi. Po te isha presidente do ta shpallja aty per aty person non-grata. 

Ps.Muzika e tij nuk me duket ndonje gje e madhe do te thote me deshire nuk do ta degjoja fare.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> _Miss & Mister Albania 2007_
> 
> Hari Mata Hari midis prezantuesve Gazmend Gjoka dhe Agnesa Vuthaj


ky harrisi,

duket qe ka qgjak shqiptar, se se ka koken e madhe dhe me berdunglla, si e kane ne pergjithsi boshnjaket apo malazest, per me teper shikoni malazest e Vrakes ne shkoder,...

ja edhe nji nga kenget me te degjuara te harrisit,

----------


## apollo12

Eshte shum skandaloze. Qdoher ne Shqiperi kur mbahet  ndonje spektakel i madh kombetar ftohet dikush nga jasht. Se fundmi  eshte ftuar nje Boshnjak. Qfar K.......  kerkon nje Boshnjak M..... ne spektaklet tona. Shum ofenduese nje Sllav M.......  me vleresue  femrat shqiptare. Marreeeeee.

----------

